# New look for a revolver this time.



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, I got around to making another set of grips. I had considered dyeing the wood darker, but instead I just went with the natural look of oak and tongue oil again. Here are the before and after pics. Any tips as too how I could make 'em better would be appreciated.
















Don, I used your tip on only rubbing in one direction on the final coat this time and it saved me a buffing wheel. Thanks.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice ! what cal ?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very nice

amazing how wood grips give that single action the classic western look


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks guys. Pw, its a Tanfuglio (sp) with .22 mag and .22 lr cylinders. It's an heirloom so I hesitated to change anything, but I'm betting uncle Morris would like it better this way too.

Stonegod, it is surprising how much of a change the wood makes, I need to try with some nicer wood now.

Sneaky, yep, speaking of western at least now it don't look like one of my old cap guns, from my cowboys and indian days. Thats what it reminded me of before both in looks and feel. lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nicely done and it does give it a better western look, great work!


----------



## yotemanjames (May 7, 2013)

Both of those grips are very slick looking! I'm taking liking to that wooden oak grip tho!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youve got me motivated to make the grips for my older(ive had this gun for over 20 yrs now) .45 acp that i have been wanting to do

once i get the time im gonna dig out the piece of moose horn i have been saving and get them made

i hope they turn out as nice as yours have


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks really nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks 220, yoteman, and hassell. Sneaky, I can't wait to see the moose grips. What would you use to shape them? I'm pretty limited on tools right now. The rough cuts I do with a skill saw, then I shape with a rasp, then I clean up the gouges with a dremmel tool with a sanding wheel on it before switching to sandpaper wrapped around a carpenter pencil for a sanding block. I do at least have an old drill press for getting the holes square, the rest is all a matter of take a bit off see if it fits, repeat as necessary, each time hoping I didn't just take too much. lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice. Good choice on no die. Natural colors are nicer to me.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

You might not have many tools, but you sure have skills. Amazing how the nice wood changes the look of the gun and makes it so very nice.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks itsDirty and Jonbnks. Jon, when I start to get frustrated I just think of some of the stuff I've seen carved and/or shaped with much less for tools, take a few deep breaths, and try and figure out "how", while I have another beer. lol


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Very nice. Wood grips look awesome.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks jswift.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Jeff, nice job. It takes years to learn how to carve wood, my dad carved duck decoys with the same tools as you. A Foredom with the right bits will speed up the process...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Jeff. It sure dresses it up nice.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Eric, and whats a Foredom?

Thanks Don.

Just to put this out there, I want/need more experience with this to the extent of being willing to make someone, well, actually more like a few someone's grips in exchange for them providing three times the wood needed. That way if I need the extra for a second, or even yikes third try its there and if not I have some wood for myself. Oh, that and you would have to pass my info on to folks that like 'em. lol They may not be perfect, but will be at least as good as the two sets I've posted. Any interest?


----------

